# كل ما يخص العيون من امراض وعلاج وعناية



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*الجلوكوما باليونانية تعني الشلالات الزرقاء ، وعلى الرغم أنه لا توجد مياه زرقاء في هذا المرض، إلا أن المريض قد يشاهد هالات ملونة زرقاء حول مصدر الضوء ، ولعل هذا هو سبب تسمية المرض بالجلوكوما .

مقدمة وشرح مختصر :

تشتمل هذه الحالة على تلف العصب البصري الناجم عن ارتفاع الضغط داخل مقلة العين . ويتزايد الضغط حين تنسد المسام التي تسمح في حالتها الطبيعية بتصريف السائل من العين .
ويؤدي تلف العصب البصري إلى تراجع الرؤية بصورة بطيئة . وفي حال إهمال العلاج ، من شأن الماء الأسود أن يسبب العمى .
تحذير : بما أن الاعراض الأولية قد تكون غير ملحوظة ، من الأهمية بمكان الخضوع لفحوصات منتظمة للعين . فإن تم تشخيص هذه الحالة وعلاجها باكراَ ، من الممكن شفاؤها عادة بواسطة قطرات العين أو الادوية الفموية أو الجراحة. 
بالتالي ، إن عانيت من صداع حاد أو الم في العين أو الحاجب أو من غثيان أو ضبابية في البصر أو رأيت اقواس قزح حول الاضواء في الليل ، اعرض الحالة على طبيب مختص على الفور . ففي بعض الاحيان يستوجب العلاج إجراء جراحة طارئة بالليزر

الشرح :

تشبه الجلوكوما لصاً يسرق بالليل ، فهي قد تذهب ببصر من يصاب بها ببطء شديد ، دون أن يلحظ أي شيء ، لهذا السبب يسمى المرض أحياناً بـ " السارق الصامت "
ففي الجلوكوما يحدث عادة ازدياد في ضغط الرطوبة المائية ، وهو السائل الذي يملأ حجرات العين . ويتسبب هذا الضغط في تلف العصب البصري .
و الجلوكوما هي السبب الرئيسي للعمى . غير أنها لو شخصت وعولجت مبكراً ، يمكن في الغالبية العظمى الاحتفاظ بما تبقى من البصر .

إن الرطوبة المائية ( الزلاليلة ) تدور بين الحجرتين الأمامية والخلفية للعين من خلال الحدقة ، لتغذي العدسة والخلايا المبطنة للقرنية ، ثم تصرف من خلال نظام من الانسجة يشبه الغربال ( يسمى الشبكة المتداخلة أو ذات الحواجز ) ويتم تفريغها في قنية صرف ، تقع في موضع التقاء القزحية والقرنية ، وهذه المنطقة من العين تسمى " زاوية الصرف " . ومن قنية الصرف ، يتم توجيه السائل إلى قناة " شليم " ثم إلى الأوردة المجاورة ، حيث يتدفق إلى تيار الدم . هذه العملية مستمرة على الدوام .
سائل الرطوبة المائية ينتج بإستمرار والفائض منه يتم التخلص منه باستمرار من خلال قناة شليم للمحافظة على التوازن الطبيعي للضغط داخل العين .
*



*المصدر : http://www.6abib.com/a-1236.htm*


----------



## marcelino (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أمراض العيون ( متجدد )*

*ثاااااااانكس مرموره *

*فى انتظار التالى*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أمراض العيون ( متجدد )*

شكرا مرمورا

موضوع اكتر من رائع

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أمراض العيون ( متجدد )*

نصائح للعناية بالعين لمن يجلس أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر لفترات طويلة

1-الإكثار من شرب السوائل حتى الليترين يوميا.
2-عدم الجلوس في غرفة مليئة بالغبار والدخان.
3-لا تقترب كثيرآ من الشاشة المونيتور(يجب أن تكون الشاشة بعيدة عن العين بمالا يقل عن 60 سم)
4-إجلس بوضعية لا تجهد العين (حيث يكون راسك أعلى من مستوى شاشة الكمبيوتر).
5-أعط لنفسك إستراحة لمدة 10 دقائق كل ساعة وأنظر إلى النافذة أو الكنب أو الثلاجة أو أي شيء آخر مريح بعيد عن الوان الكمبيوتر الحادة أو الصاخبة.
6-يساعد الغمز عدة مرات في الساعة عضلات الجفون على الاسترخاء.
7-تأكد من أن الإنارة في الغرفة كافية.
8-عدم التحديق لفترة طويلة دون تغميض(يجب أن يكون مرة كل خمس ثوان).
9-تأكد من نظافة الشاشة دائمآ.

في الختام أقول لك:العينان هما مصدر أحد أهم الأعضاء في الجسم فلا تبخل على عينيك بالعناية فإعطهما الحق في الراحة.

المصدر : http://www.baha-health.gov.sa/forum2/showthread.php?p=435​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكـــــــــــــرا

جــــدا

موضوع هاام جدا ورااائع​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 نوفمبر 2009)

_*الحول *

_​ *ما هو الحول؟*​
*هو عيب بصرى فى وضع العينين حيث تشير كل منهما الى اتجاه مختلف . فيمكن ان تكون احدى العينين مستقيمة(تشير للامام ) بينما تتحرك العين الاخرى للداخل او للخارج او لاعلى او للاسفل* 

*وقد يلاحظ اختلال وضع العينين بشكل مستمر او يظهر ويختفى احيانا اخرى . وقد ينقل هذا الاختلال بين العينين* 

*وتظهر هذا الحالة عادة فى الاطفال ونسبة ظهورها فى الاطفال بالولايات المتحدة مثلا تصل الى 4%.كم تظهر ايضا فى مراحل متقدمة من العمر . ويظهر الحول بنفس النسبة فى الذكوروالايناث وقد ينتقل وراثيا م نالاباء للابناء ولكن توجد استثناءات لهذه القاعدة* 

*كيف تعمل العينان معا ؟* 

*فى حالة الشخص السليم تشير العينين الى نفس النقطة ويقوم المخ بدمج الصورتين فى شكل صورة واحدة ثلاثية ابعاد هى التى تعطى الاحساس بالعمق* 

*وعندما تنحرف احدا العينان يتم ارسال صورتين مختلفتين للمخ وعندما تضهر هذه الحالة فى الطفل صغير فان المخ يتعلم ان يتجاهل الصورة الصادرة من العين المنحرفة ويرى فقط الصورة الصادرة من العين المستقيمة او ترىبصورة افضل ونتيجة لذلك يفقد الطفل الاحساس بالعمق* 

*عندما يظهر الحول لدى البالغين فغالبا ما تتكون لديهم رؤية مزدوجة,لانا المخ يكون مدربا على استقبال الصور من كلا العينين ولا يستطيع تجاهل الصورة الصادرة من العين المنحرفة * 
 *كسل العين*​
*تتكون الرؤية السليمة خلال الطفولة المبكرة وتكون كلا العينان فى وضعها المستقيمة . ويسبب الحول كسلا فى العين المنحرفة او الضعيفة. ويتعرف المخ على الصورة الصادرة من العين السليمة ويتجاهل الصورة الصادرة من العين الضعيفة ( الكسولة )* 

*وذلك يظهر فى حوالى 50%من الاطفال المصابين بالحول* 

*يمكن علاج كسل العين بتغطية العين السليمة بتقوية تحسين الرؤية للعين الضعيفة .وعادتا ينجح العلاج اذا تما تشخيص كسل العين فى السنوات الاولى من العمر اما اذا تاخر العلاج فيصبح كسل العين حالة دائمة لدا الطفل .وكقاعدة فانة كلما تم تشخيص كسل العين مبكرا كلما تحسنت القدرة على الرؤية لدى الطفل* 

*ما هى اسباب الحول؟* 

*السبب الاكيد للحول ليس مفهموما بشكل كامل *

*يجب أن نعرف أن هناك 6 عضلات هى التلى تتحكم فى العين الواحدة وتتصل تلك العضلات بالعين من الخارج . وفى كلا العينين توجد عضلاتان تحركان العين لليمين ولليسار بينما الأربع عضلات الآخرى تحرك العين لأعلى ولإسفل ولأى زاوية مائلة* 

*يجب أن تعمل العضلات معا فى كلا العينين بشكل متوازى لموازة اتجاه العينين وتحديد النظر فى نقطة واحدة ويتيح ذلك حركة العينين بنفس الشكل المتناسق *

*يتحكم المخ فى حركة تلك العضلات ؛لذلك يظهر الحول فى بعص الأطفال الذين يعانون من الحالات التالية* 
· *شلل المخ*​
· *استسقاء الرأس* 

· *أورام المخ* 

· *المنغولية* 

*وممكن أن ينتج الحول أيضا من جراحة إزالة الكتاراكت (المياه البيضاء) أو بسبب إصابة شديدة للعين* 

 *ما هى أعراض الحول؟* 

*العرض الرئيسى للحول هو وجود عين غير مستقيمة وفى بعض الأحيان فإن الأصفال المصابين بالحول تنحرف إحدى عينيهم فى ضوء الشمس الساطع أو يميلون برؤسهم فى محاولة لأستعمال كلا العينين معا* 
 *كيف يتم تشخيص الحول؟*​
*يمكن تشخيص الحول من خلال فحص العين ؛لذلك يجب فحص عينى الأطفال بواسطة طبيب العيون قبل أو عند سن الرابعة* 

*فى حالة ظهور حالات سابقة من لحول أو كسل العين فى عائلة الطفل يجب فحصه قبل سن الثالثة* 

*ومن الطبيعى أن تظهر عيون الأطفال حديثى الولادة بشكل متقاطع (يشبه الحول) كما أنه من الطبيعى أنوف الصغار* *عريضة ومسطحة مع وجود ثنية من الجلد عند الجزء الداخلى من جفن العين مما يعطى العينين شكل الحول . وهذا الشكل الكاذب للحول يختفى مع تقدم الطفل للسن ويستطيع طبيب العيون التمييز بين الحول الحقيقى والحول الكاذب.* 
 *كيف يتم علاج الحول؟*​
*الغرض الرئيسى من العلاج هو* *الحفاظ على قوة الابصار **تصحيح وضع واستقامة العينين* 

*استعادة الرؤية السليمة لكلا العينين ويقرر طبيب العيون* *اسلوب العلاج بعد فحص شامل للعين اما بارتداء نظارة **طبية او بالجراحة بتصحيح الاتزان فى عضلات العين او* *بازالة المياه البيضاء فى حالة وجودها وبتغطية العين **السليمة لعلاج كسل العين فى العين الضعيفة* 
*ما هى انواح الحول ؟ وكيف يتم علاجها؟*​
*الحول الانسى والداخلى* ​*وهو الحول الناتج من انحراف العين لداخل .وهو النوع الشائع **من الحول لدى الاطفال**الاطفال المصابين بالحول الداخلى لايستعملون عينيهم معا وعادة**ما تكون الجراحة المبكرة ضرورية لتعديل وضع العين وخلال *

*الجراحة يقوم الطبيب بتعديل الشد الموجود على عضلات احدى العينين او كلاهما .حيث يقوم الطبيب بتحريك نقطة التقاء العضلة الداخلية مع جدار العين الخارجى الى الجزء الخلفى من العين . وهذا التعديل يقلل من جزب العين لداخل ويسمح لها بالحركة بحرية اكبر للخارج وتوجد طريقة اخرى يقوم فيها الطبيب بتقصير العضلة الخلفية للسماح للعين بالحركة الخارج.* 


 *ا**لحول الانسى التكيفى*​
*ينتشر هذا النوح من الحول بين الاطفال المصابين بطول النظر عن سن سنتين او اكثر *

*فعندما يكون الطفل صغير ومصاب بطول النظر فان محاولتة لتركيز نظرة على الاجسام القريبة تؤدى للحول الداخلى .وتساعد النظارة الطبية على ازالة عبء التركيز على الاجسام القريبة من العين مما يؤدى عودة العينين للوضع الطبيعى *

*وتساعد القطرات ومراهم العين الخاصة او العدسات المنشورية على تصحيح وضع العين *

*الحول الوحشى او الخارجى *

*هوالحول الناتج عن انحراف العين للخارج ويظهر عندما يجهد الطفل عينية فى محاولات التركيز بصرة على الاجسام البعيدة *

*يظهر الحول الوحشى فقط من وقت لاخر بالذات عندما يكون الطفل شاردا او متعبا او مريضا.كما يلاحظ الوالدين ان احدى عينى طفلهما تتحرف للخارج عن مواجة ضوء الشمس الساطع ورغم ان النظارات الطبية او المنشورية مع تمارين العين قد تساعد على تصحيح وضع العين الا ان الجراحة قد تكون ضرورية* 
 *كيف تجرى جراحة الحول؟*​
*يقوم طبيب العيون بعمل فتحة صغيرة فى النسيج المحيط بالعين لكى يصل بالعضلات المحيطة بها* 

*يتم تصحيح وضع عضلات العين حسب اتجاه انحراف العين. وتجرى جرى جراحة تصحيح الحول لدى الاطقال تحت تاثير مخدر عام *

*وتكون فترة النقاهة بعد الجراحة قصيرة ويستطيع المريض ممارسة حياتة الطبيعية بعد الجراحة بايام قليلة . وقد يحتاج المريض بعد الجراحة نظارة طبية او منشورية فى بعض الاحيان وقد يحتاج لجراحة اخرى لابقاء العينين فى الوضع الطبيعى* 

*وبالنسبة للاطفال المصبين بحول مستمر تقدم الجراحة المبكرة فرصة ممتازة لامكانية عمل العينين بشكل طبيعى . والافضل للطفل هو اجراء هذة الجراحة قبل سن المدرسة *

*مثل اى جراحة اخرى توجد بعد المخاطر لجراحة الحول مثل العدوى او النزيف او التعرج الشديد مما قد يؤدى لفقدان جزء من الابصار* 

*جراحة الحول اجراء امن وفعال لعلاج انحراف العين و لكنها لا تغنى عن استعمال النظارة الطبية او علاج كسل العين الناتج عن الحول* 
 *ما الجديد فى علاج الحول ؟*​
*وافقت منظمة الادوية والاغذية الامريكية على الاستعمال المحدود لعقار جديد يسمى (بوتوكس) كبديل لجراحة الحول ويتم حقن هذا العقار فى عضلات العين المنحرفة مما يؤدى لارتخائها وشد العضلات المعاكسة فتعود العين لوضعها الطبيعى* 

*ورغم ان تاثير العقار يبقى فى الجسم لعدة اسابيع فقد الا انه فى بعض الحلات يؤدى الى تصحيح دائم لوضع العينين * 

المصدر : http://lotfy999.jeeran.com/الحول.html


----------



## marmora jesus (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*الأجسام الطافية والوميض*​
*ما هي الأجسام الطافية؟*

أحيانا يرى الشخص نقاطا صغيرة أو سحابات تتحرك في مجال الرؤية وتسمى " الأجسام الطافية " ويمكن رؤيتها عند النظر إلى خلفية ذات لون واحد مثل الحائط أو السماء الزرقاء . والأجسام الطافية هي عبارة عن تجمعات صغيرة من المواد الجيلاتينية أو الخلايا داخل الجسم الزجاجي (المادة الجيلاتينية التي تملأ تجويف العين) . وما يراه الشخص هو عبارة عن الظلال التي تصنعها تلك الأجسام الطافية فوق الشبكية (طبقة الأعصاب الموجودة في الجزء الخلفي من العين والتي تحس بالضوء وتساعد على الرؤية). وتأخذ تلك الأجسام الطافية عدة أشكال كنقاط صغيرة أو دوائر أو خطوط أو سحب.








*ما هي أسباب ظهور الأجسام الطافية؟* 


عند الوصول لمنتصف العمر قد يبدأ الجسم الزجاجي في الانكماش أو يزداد سمكه مسببا ظهور كتل أو خيوط داخل العين . وقد ينفصل الجسم الزجاجي من الجزء الخلفي من العين وهو سبب شائع في ظهور الأجسام الطافية. وهذه الحالة تسمى بالانفصال الخلفي للجسم الزجاجي . ويظهر الانفصال الخلفي للجسم الزجاجي بنسبة أكبر في الحالات الآتية: 

قصر النظر 
بعد جراحة إزالة الكتاراكت (المياه البيضاء) 
التهابات داخل العين 
بعد استعمال أشعة الليزر من نوع ياج 
وظهور الأجسام الطافية فجأة يمثل ناقوس خطر لذلك يجب استشارة طبيب عيون خصوصا عندما يكون المريض فوق سن الأربعين.


*هل تشكل الأجسام الطافية خطرا؟*


قد يؤدى انكماش الجسم الزجاجي إلى نزعه من الجزء الملاصق له من الشبكية ويتسبب في تمزقها . ويؤدى هذا التمزق لحدوث نزيف دموي بسيط يظهر كأجسام طافية جديدة . وتمزق الشبكية مشكلة خطيرة قد تؤدى لانفصالها . لذلك يجب استشارة طبيب العيون في الحالات الآتية: 

ظهور أجسام طافية فجأة في مجال الإبصار حتى لو كانت جسما واحدا جديدا 
رؤية وميض مفاجئ من الضوء 
فقدان الرؤية الجانبية 
*ما الذي يجب عمله عند ظهور الأجسام الطافية؟
*يجب استشارة طبيب العيون فورا في حالة ظهور أى جسم طاف جديد فجأة في مجال الرؤية لمعرفة إذا ما كان لديه تمزقا في الشبكية . ولأن تلك الأجسام الطافية قد تظهر في مجال الرؤية فإنها قد تصبح مزعجة خصوصا أثناء القراءة لأن المريض يضطر لتحريك عينيه أو للنظر لأعلى ولأسفل لإبعاد تلك الأجسام عن مجال الرؤية.

وقد تستمر تلك الأجسام الطافية في مجال الرؤية لسنوات وقد يتضاءل بعضها ويصبح أقل إزعاجا ولكن عند ظهور أجسام جديدة يجب على المريض استشارة طبيب العيون فورا  

*ما هي أسباب الوميض؟* 
عند انفصال الجسم الزجاجي من فوق الشبكية فقد يرى المريض وميضا يشبه البرق . وقد يلاحظ الشخص العادي نفس العلامات في حالة اصطدام عينه بجسم ما فيرى ما يسميه بالنجوم.



 
قد يظهر الوميض ويختفي لعدة أسابيع أو شهور . وحتى مع التقدم في السن فمن المعتاد رؤية ذلك الوميض . عند ظهور الوميض بشكل مفاجئ يجب استشارة طبيب العيون للتأكد من عدم وجود تمزق في الشبكية . بعض الناس يشعرون بوميض من الضوء مصحوبا بموجات ساخنة في كلا العينين ويستمر ذلك لمدة 10-30 دقيقة . ويعود ذلك إلى تقلص الأوعية الدموية بالمخ (أو ما يسمى بالصداع النصفي) .

*كيف يتم فحص العين؟
*عندما يفحص طبيب العيون عين المريض فإنه سيحتاج لتوسيع حدقة العين باستعمال نوع من القطرات ومن خلال هذا الفحص الغير مؤلم يرى الطبيب الشبكية والجسم الزجاجي . ويجب على المريض اصطحاب أحد الأشخاص للعودة إلى المنزل لعدم إمكانية الرؤية بوضوح بعد الفحص . رغم أن ظهور الأجسام الطافية أو الوميض الضوئي شئ طبيعي مع التقدم في العمر ورغم أن بعضها لا يشكل خطورة إلا أنه يجب استشارة طبيب العيون عند ظهورها فورا.

المصدر : http://www.sehha.com/diseases/eyes/Floaters1.htm


----------



## marmora jesus (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*الجليجل*​
*الجليجل (أو الشحات كما يطلق عليه العامة في بعض البلدان) هو التهاب بكتيرى فى بويصلة شعر رموش العين. و يظهر على هيئة نتوء متورم احمر اللون على حافة جفن العين ( الجفن العلوى او السفلى ). و يعتبر من أكثر الالتهابات البكتيرية للعين انتشارا. و يصيب مختلف الأعمار ، كذلك نسبة الإصابة متساوية فى الذكور و الإناث.*















*الاسباب*
*البكتريا المسببة لحدوث الجليجل تسمى Staphylococcal bacteria و هى تتواجد بصورة طبيعية فى الجلد دون التسبب فى أى أذى إلا إذا حدث إصابة للجلد ، كذلك تتواجد فى الأنف و تنتقل بسهولة إلى العين. فملامسة الأيدى لمخاط الأنف ثم فرك العين بعدها تعتبر إحدى الطرق المنتشرة لنقل البكتريا و إاصابة جفن العين.*







*و تصيب البكتريا الغدد الدهنية Sebaceous Glands الموجودة فى حافة جفن العين مكان إلتقاء رموش العين بالجفن. *


*و يعتبر الجليجل مرض معدي حيث يمكن أن تنتقل البكتريا المسببة له بسهولة إلى العين الأخرى لنفس الشخص المصاب أو إلى شخص آخر خاصة عند مشاركة استخدام المناشف. لذلك يجب:*

*الاهتمام بالغسيل المتكرر للأيدى.*
*غسيل الوجه 2 – 3 مرات يوميا على الأقل.*
*عدم المشاركة فى المناشف.*
*عدم استخدام أدوات مكياج العين حتى يتم الشفاء تماما.*
*عدم استخدام العدسات اللاصقة حتى يتم الشفاء تماما.*
*الأعراض*

*نتوء صغير على حافة جفن العين أحمر اللون و مؤلم خاصة عند ملامسته. و قد يحتوى على رأس بيضاء أو صفراء اللون و هذا يعنى احتوائه على صديد.*
*تورم فى الجزء المصاب من جفن العين.*
*احمرار فى حافة جفن العين.*









*تدميع مستمر للعين المصابة.*
*الاحساس بوجود حبيبات رملية صغيرة خشنة بالعين Gritty sensation.*
*الاحساس بعدم الارتياح عند فتح و غلق جفن العين.*
*العلاج*

*كمادات دافئة للعين: حيث تساعد على تقليل الألم و سرعة التخلص من الالتهاب البكتيرى. تبلل قطعة من القطن بالماء الساخن بحيث تكون سخونة الماء بأقصى درجة يمكن أن يتحملها المريض و لكن مع مراعاة ألا تؤدي إلى حرق الجلد من السخونة الزائدة. و تترك على العين حتى تبرد قليلا. و تكرر العملية لمدة 10 – 15 دقيقة. و يتم عمل الكمادات الدافئة 4 مرات يوميا على الأقل.*
*مضادات حيوية: غالبا تستخدم مضادات حيوية موضعية فى صورة مرهم للعين. و فى بعض الحالات الشديدة يتم استخدام مضاد حيوي فى صورة أقراص.*
*فى حالات قليلة إذا لم يستجيب للعلاج يتم إفراغ الجليجل جراحيا أو عن طريق قلع شعيرات الرموش الملتهبة ببويصلاتها. و هى عملية بسيطة للغاية تستغرق دقيقة واحدة.*
*و يجب التأكيد على عدم محاولة عصر الصديد الموجود بالجليجل للتخلص منه لأن هذا قد يؤدى إلى زيادة انتشار الالتهاب البكتيرى.*


*و يجب الاتصال فورا بالطبيب فى الحالات التالية:*

*إذا لم يحدث تحسن خلال 1 – 2 أسبوع من بداية العلاج.*
*إ**ذا كان هناك مشكلة فى الإبصار.*
*إذا ظهرت قشور رفيعة فى جفن العين ( عند الرموش ).*
*إذا حدث احمرار شديد فى الجفن بأكمله، أو احمرار بالعين نفسها.*
*إذا كان هناك حساسية زائدة للعين من الضوء.*
*إذا حدث نزيف من جفن العين.*
*إذا تكررت الإصابة بعد الشفاء التام من الإصابة الأولى.*
المصدر :  http://www.sehha.com/diseases/eyes/Stye.htm


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*معلومات شاملة وكافية 

مرسي خالص يا مرمورة

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أمراض العيون ( متجدد )*



marcelino قال:


> *ثاااااااانكس مرموره *​
> 
> 
> *فى انتظار التالى*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك والجميل وتشجيعك مارو

ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: أمراض العيون ( متجدد )*



tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا مرمورا​
> 
> موضوع اكتر من رائع​
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع شامل ومفيد
شضكرا لك​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*التدخين سبب في تآكل مركز شبكية العين*​



إعداد د. جمال عبدالله باصهي


برنامج مكافحة التدخين – وزارة الصحة






​



*يسبب التدخين تآكل مركز الشبكية و هي حالة مرضية تصيب العين مسببة ضعف البصر والعمى , وذلك من خلال تأثير التدخين المباشر على العين بما يحتويه من مواد سامة , وبسبب تأثير التدخين على صحة الجهاز الدوري " القلب والأوعية الدموية " *​


*إن تدخين السجائر يسرع من عملية تكون سدادات تصلب الشرايين " تجمع من الكوليستيرول و الدهون " على جدار الشرايين تقوم بإغلاق الشرايين تدريجيا مما يحد من تدفق الدم خلال الشرايين . كذلك النيكوتين و أول أكسيد الكربون الموجودين في دخان السجائر يمثلان أسباب مهمة لفقد الشرايين لمرونتها . إن مركز الشبكية في العين له أقل مصدر للدم في الجسم , يخدم مستقبلات الشبكية التي تمكنا من رؤية أدق التفاصيل بوضوح . لذلك فهو يتأثر بسرعة بسبب ضعف و انقطاع مصدر الدم عن مركز الشبكية حيث يحدث ذلك مبكرا و حتى قبل أن تتأثر وظائف الجسم الأخرى مسببة ضعفا تدريجيا في الإبصار. إن نمو أوعية دموية جديدة و تسرب الدم يمكن أن يتسبب في حدوث ندب في الشبكية و فقدان حاد بالبصر .*​


*إن متوسط السن الذي يحدث فيه تآكل بمركز الشبكية في أول عين هو في سن 65 سنة . بينما تتأثر العين الأخرى بمعدل حوالي 12% كل عام بعد هذا السن , و حوالي 60 % من المرضى المدخنين يصيبهم العمى تماما في سن ال 70 عاما .*​


*مضاعفات تآكل مركز الشبكية*​


*



*



*لا يمكن أن يقرؤون أو يرون التفاصيل بالتلفاز .*​
*لا يمكنهم التعرف على الوجوه بسهولة.*​
*لا يمكنهم أن يسوقوا السيارات.*​
*يفقدون قدرتهم في الاعتماد على أنفسهم*​
*يسقطون بسهولة و يعانون من مضاعفات خطرة بسبب سقوطهم.*​
*أمل للمقلعين عن التدخين*​





​


*عند الإقلاع عن التدخين فان نسبة التحسن عند بعض الأشخاص تبدأ بصورة ملحوظة خصوصا في الحالات المبكرة علما بأنه كلما استطاع المدخن أن يتخذ قراره في وقف التدخين بشكل مبكرا كلما ساعده ذلك على التخلص الكامل والناجح من العديد من الأضرار الذي يسببها التدخين .*​



المصدر : http://www.sehha.com/generalhealth/smoking11.htm​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *الجلوكوما باليونانية تعني الشلالات الزرقاء ، وعلى الرغم أنه لا توجد مياه زرقاء في هذا المرض، إلا أن المريض قد يشاهد هالات ملونة زرقاء حول مصدر الضوء ، ولعل هذا هو سبب تسمية المرض بالجلوكوما .
> 
> مقدمة وشرح مختصر :
> 
> ...


الرب يحفظنا لازم يكون فى متابعة طبية مستمرة 

موضوع رائع 
ميرسىلك كتير يا مرمورة 
المسيج معك ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (6 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكـــــــــــــرا​
> 
> جــــدا​
> 
> موضوع هاام جدا ورااائع​


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك يا استاذي

ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *معلومات شاملة وكافية​*
> 
> *مرسي خالص يا مرمورة*​
> 
> *الرب يعوض تعب محبتك *​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر ولتشجيعك ليا
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 ديسمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع شامل ومفيد
> 
> 
> شضكرا لك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*الشتر الداخلي لجفن العين Entropion*​ 

هو انقلاب حافة جفن العين إلى الداخل مما يؤدى إلى احتكاك الرموش بسطح العين ( القرنية – الملتحمة ). و هو أكثر حدوثا في الجفن السفلي للعين.










الأسباب:

يحدث في اغلب الحالات مع التقدم في السن حيث يحدث ضعف و ارتخاء لبعض العضلات المحيطة بجفن العين مما يؤدى إلى انقلاب حافة الجفن إلى داخل العين.
التهاب ملتحمة العين ( التراكوما Trachoma ) حيث تؤدى إلى حدوث تليف في السطح الداخلي لجفن العين و انقلاب جفن العين إلى الداخل.
قد يحدث في بعض الأطفال حديثي الولادة. و يكون السبب خلقي Congenital أي يولد الطفل به. لكنه غالبا لا يسبب أي مشكلة في الأطفال حديثي الولادة حيث تكون رموش العين رقيقة و غير حادة فلا تسبب أي خدش لقرنية العين.




الأعراض:






تهيج العين خاصة في الصباح.
احمرار العين.
التدميع المستمر للعين.
الم بالعين و الشعور بوجود جسم غريب بالعين.
و إذا لم يتم العلاج قد يؤدى احتكاك الرموش المستمر لقرنية العين إلى خدش القرنية و حدوث قرحة بها Corneal ulcer مما يؤثر على الإبصار.

العلاج:

استخدام قطرات دموع صناعية كمرطبات للعين لمنع جفافها. و تستخدم مؤقتا حتى يتم إجراء العملية الجراحية.
العلاج الجراحي. و يعتبر العلاج الأساسي لإرجاع جفن العين إلى وضعه الطبيعي و منع احتكاك الرموش لسطح العين.
و تتمثل العملية الجراحية في الآتي:
شق جزء من الجلد المترهل أسفل العين (شكل 1 ).
إزالة هذا الجزء بمقص جراحي (شكل 2 ، 3 ).
شد حافتي الجلد و خياطتها (شكل 4 ).




و هكذا يتم شد جفن العين و بالتالي رجوعه إلى وضعه الطبيعي و عدم انقلابه إلى داخل العين. و يتم استخدام مرهم مضاد حيوي للعين لمدة أسبوع بعد إجراء العملية. و قد يحدث بعض التورم البسيط مكان العملية و يزول خلال 1 – 2 أسبوع.
المصدر : http://www.sehha.com/diseases/eyes/Entropion.htm


----------



## marmora jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الشتر الخارجي لجفن العين Ectropion​هو انقلاب حافة جفن العين إلى الخارج حيث يصبح السطح الداخلي لجفن العين ( الملتحمة ) ظاهرا. و هو أكثر حدوثا في الجفن السفلى للعين. و في اغلب الحالات تكون الإصابة بالشتر الخارجي للعينين معا.














الأسباب:






أغلب الحالات يحدث الشتر الخارجي لجفن العين مع التقدم في العمر بسبب ضعف الأنسجة الرابطة Connective tissue و العضلات المحيطة بجفن العين مما يؤدى إلى انقلاب الجفن إلى الخارج.
قد يحدث أيضا نتيجة حدوث حروق في الوجه قرب الجفن السفلى للعين أو في الجفن نفسه حيث يحدث تليف و انكماش في الجلد المصاب بالحروق مما يؤدى إلى شد و جذب الجفن السفلى إلى أسفل و بالتالي حدوث الشتر الخارجي.
أحيانا يكون السبب خلقي Congenital Defect مثلما يحدث في الأطفال المصابين بمتلازمة داون Down Syndrome.
حدوث ضعف أو شلل في عضلات الوجه مثل شلل عصب الوجه السابع ( الشلل الوجهي ) Facial Palsy.
قد يحدث أحيانا الشتر الخارجي مصاحبا لبعض الأمراض مثل التهاب الجلد الحساس Atopic Dermatitis ، و داء الذئبة Lupus.
الأعراض:
يعتبر الغلق و الفتح لجفن العين الذي يحدث تلقائيا باستمرار لكل إنسان وسيلة طبيعية لمنع حدوث جفاف للعين عن طريق توزيع طبقة دمعية رقيقة على سطح العين، و كذلك يعمل على التنظيف المستمر للعين. لذلك انقلاب جفن العين إلى الخارج و فقدان ملامسته المباشرة للعين و عدم القدرة على غلق جفن العين الذي يحدث في حالة الشتر الخارجي يؤدى إلى:






جفاف العين و تهيجها.
احمرار العين و الملتحمة.
التدميع المستمر للعين.
الحساسية الزائدة للعين من الضوء.
التهاب مزمن في ملتحمة العين Chronic Conjunctivitis.
التهاب القرنية Keratitis و قد يحدث قرحة بها Corneal Ulcer.
العلاج:

استخدام قطرات دموع صناعية كمرطبات للعين لمنع جفافها. و تستخدم مؤقتا حتى يتم إجراء العملية الجراحية.
العلاج الجراحي. و يعتبر العلاج الأساسي لشد جفن العين و إرجاعه إلى وضعه الطبيعي. و تعطى الجراحة نتيجة جيدة. و غالبا تتم باستخدام مخدر موضعي.
و يوجد طريقتان للعملية الجراحية لعلاج الشتر الخارجي. و يعتمد اختيار أحداهما على السبب المؤدى لحدوث الشتر الخارجي. و أحيانا يتم استخدام جزء من الجلد يؤخذ من الجفن العلوي أو من الجلد وراء الأذن لاستخدامه كترقيع. و هذا الجزء من المأخوذ منه الجلد يعود إلى طبيعته خلال أسبوعين بعد إجراء العملية.
العملية الأولى: Modified Kuhnt-Szymanowski Technique
و تستخدم في الحالات الشديدة من الشتر الخارجي التي سببها ضعف عضلات الجفن مع التقدم في العمر.
و تتمثل العملية في الآتي:
شق في الجلد أسفل الجفن موازيا لحافة الجفن، و شق اخر للجلد يمتد سفليا 1 – 5 سم (شكل 1، 2 ).
إزالة جزء مثلث من نسيج حافة الجفن و الملتحمة متماثلا مع الجزء الزائد من الجفن (شكل 3 ).
خياطة الملتحمة (شكل 4 ).
وضع جزء من الجلد التعويضي Skin and muscle Flap و إزالة الأنسجة الزائدة على هيئة مثلث (شكل 5 ).
خياطة الجلد ( 6 ).






العملية الثانية: V – Y Operation 
و تستخدم في حالات الشتر الخارجي الناتجة عن حروق و تليف في الجلد حول جفن العين. و تتمثل العملية في الآتي:
قياس و تحديد الجزء الذي ستجرى فيه الجراحة (شكل 1 ).
شق جراحي على هيئة حرف V (شكل 2 ).
وضع الجزء من الجلد التعويضي Skin Flap (شكل 3 ).
إزالة النسيج المتليف أسفل الجلد بمقص جراحي (شكل 4 ).
خياطة على هيئة حرف Y (شكل 5، 6 ).






و في أي من العمليتين يتم تغطية العين بعد إجراء العملية الجراحية و يتم استخدام مضاد حيوي موضعي ( مرهم ) لمدة أسبوع بعد العملية الجراحية.


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*الشكر الك يا مرمورة

موضوع متكامل

الرب يسوع يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 ديسمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> الرب يحفظنا لازم يكون فى متابعة طبية مستمرة
> 
> موضوع رائع
> ميرسىلك كتير يا مرمورة
> المسيج معك ويباركك


 

اكيد طبعا ربنا يرحمنا
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك ​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (27 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## marmora jesus (29 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *الشكر الك يا مرمورة*
> 
> *موضوع متكامل*
> 
> *الرب يسوع يبارك مجهودك*


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل كليمو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مرمورة
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2010)

dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


 


ميرسي لمرور حضرتك د / فخري
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2010)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمورة
> 
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> ودمتى بود​


 

ميرسي لمرورك وليم
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2010)

*حسر البصر (ضعف النظر) Nearsightedness
* 
*




*

*ينجم حسر البصر (ضعف النظر) بشكل رئيسي عن شكل المقلة , وهو عامل وراثي. فيكون محور المقلة زائد الطول بحيث يكون الإبصار القريب ( كالقراءة والكتابة ) ممتازا , أما الأجسام البعيدة فتكون ضبابية.*

* 







وتصحح هذه الحالة بسهولة باستعمال نظارات ، عدسات لاصقة أو بإجراء عملية الليزك (الليزر) . وهو عادة يزداد سوءا بنسبة دائمة الانخفاض حتى سن الثلاثين , لذلك يلزم زيارة طبيب العيون بصفة دورية للكشف*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يناير 2010)

*مد البصر (طول النظر) Farsightedness​*

*



*

*يكون محور المقلة في مد البصر ( طول النظر ) زائد القصر , فترى الأجسام البعيدة والمتوسطة البعد بوضوح , أما الإبصار القريب ( كالقراءة والكتابة ) فيكون ضبابيا أو صعبا. ويمكن تصحيح هذه الحالة – التي تسبب صداعا – بسهولة باستخدام نظارات.*​*




​*​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 فبراير 2010)

*العدسات اللاصقة ... نظرة صيدلانية Contact lenses - Pharmaceutical view point
المصدر: مشرفة قسم الصيدلية (شهد)​* 

*لأسباب جمالية قد يلجأ بعض الناس لارتداء العدسات اللاصقة عوضا عن النظارات الطبية ..  
العدسات اللاصقة قد يلجأ إليها لدواعي طبية أيضا .. 

الأخطاء التي قد توجد في النظر يمكن تصليحها بالعدسات اللاصقة بنوعيها اللين (الطري) أو الصلب hard lenses or soft lenses ولكن معظم الناس تفضل النوع الطري soft lenses لأنها الأكثر راحة رغم أنها قد لا تعطى افضل رؤية .. *

*يجب أن ترتدى العدسات اللاصقة لعدد محدود من الساعات يوميا .. 
حيث أن ارتداؤها المستمر أو لفترات طويلة يعرض العين لأخطار جسيمة ولا ينصح به إلا لدواعي طبية ... 
*
*تستدعى العدسات اللاصقة عناية جيدة حيث أن إهمال نظافتها وعدم الاهتمام بتوجيهات الاستعمال والتنظيف اليومي يمكن أن يؤدى إلى مشاكل متعددة وخطيرة مثل ..قرحة في القرنية ..والتهابات في أجزاء متعددة من العين .. 
*
*ولذلك يفضل معظم الناس ارتداء العدسات التي تستخدم لمرة واحدة disposable lenses والتي لا تحتاج إلى عناية أو تنظيف .. 
*
*ومن الحالات المرضية التي تصيب العين نتيجة إهمال تنظيف العدسات أو استعمال عدسات من نوع غير جيد ..حالة تدعى Acanthamoeba Keratitis وهذه الحالة تظهر أكثر مع العدسات من النوع الطري soft lenses .. 

وتعالج هذه الحالة باستعمال قطرة عين تحتوى على المضاد الحيوي neomycin مع نوع من المطهرات chlorhexidine و propamidine isotionate ...وأحيانا يستعملوا معا في آن واحد .. 
*
*يجب توخى الحذر عند وصف محلول لتنظيف العدسات اللاصقة حيث أن بعض المواد الفعالة والمواد الحافظة يمكن أن تتراكم في العدسات من النوع soft وبالتالي تؤدى إلى تفاعلات ضارة .. 
*
*لذلك إن لم يكن لها دواعي طبية لا ينصح بارتداء العدسات اللاصقة أثناء تناول أدوية أخرى .. 
أو يمكن اللجوء إلى أنواع من القطرات لا تحتوى على مواد حافظة .. 
*
*كما يمكن استعمال القطرات فوق العدسات من النوع الصلب hard .. 
أما الذي لا يسمح باستخدامه مطلقا مع أي من نوعى العدسات اللاصقة هو المراهم .. 
*
*كثير من الأدوية التي تؤخذ عن طريق الفم يمكن أن تؤثر في العدسات اللاصقة وتشمل التالي:*
*حبوب منع الحمل وخاصة التي تحتوى على محتوى عالي من الاستروجين*
*المهدئات والمنومات ومضادات الحساسية وباسطات العضلات*
*الأدوية التي تقلل إفراز الدموع مثل مضادات الهيستامين ...و الفينوثيازين *
*مغلقات مستقبلات البيتا*
*مدرات البول*
*مضادات الاكتئاب*
*وأيضا الأدوية التي تزيد إفراز الدموع مثل الافيدرين والهيدرالازين .. *
*الايزوتريتنوين والذي يستخدم لعلاج حب الشباب يمكن أن يؤدى إلى التهابات في القرنية*
*بريميدون يسبب اوديما في جفن العين*
*الاسبرين حيث يظهر حمض الساليسيلك وهو أحد شقي الاسبرين في الدموع ويمكن امتصاصه بواسطة العدسات اللاصقة مما يؤدى إلى حدوث التهابات ورغبة في الحكة*
*بعض الأدوية التي تغير لون العدسات مثل الريفامبسين والسالفاسالازين*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع جامد يامرمورة
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (6 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع جامد يامرمورة​*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​


 

الجامد هو مرورك انتي يا قمري
ميرسي كتير لمرورك يا سكر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 فبراير 2010)

*الالتهاب القزحي Iritis*
*



*
*قزحية العين the iris هي الجزء الملون من العين , والذي يكون في مركزه حدقة العين pupil , وهى الجزء من العين الذي نراه من خلال قرنية العين - الشفافة- على شكل قرص ملون داخل العين ويقع خلف القزحية عدسة العين . *




*
وقزحية العين هي الجزء الذي يحدد لون العين , ويختلف لون العين من شخص لآخر، وتمثل العوامل الوراثية أهم الأسباب التي تحدد لون قزحية العين. و تحتوي قزحية العين على عضلة دائرية وحركة هذه العضلة تنظم سعة الحدقة وبذلك يتم التحكم في كمية الضوء بحيث تصبح الرؤية واضحة , ففي الأماكن المعتمة تتوسع حدقة العين , وفى الأماكن المضيئة تتضيق حدقة العين , ويساعد ذلك التحكم في حدقة العين على تركيز الرؤية لصورة الأشياء القريبة والبعيدة .

ما هو السبب في اختلاف لون العين ( قزحية العين)
يحدد لون قزحية العين العوامل الوراثية التي تحدد كمية الصبغة الموجودة بالقزحية, ففي حالة عدم وجود صبغة بالقزحية يكون لون القزحية وردى pink, وعندما تكون الصبغة قليلة يكون لون العين أزرق blue, وعندما تزيد كمية الصبغة أكثر يصبح لون العين أخضر green, ثم بنى فاتح light brown, ثم بنى غامق dark brown.*​*



**



**



**



**ونادرا ما يختلف لون عين في نفس الشخص عن لون العين الأخرى أو يختلف لون جزء من القزحية عن بقية القزحية في نفس العين, وفى العادة فإن ملاحظة هذا الاختلاف يكون منذ الولادة, وبالرغم من ذلك فإن بعض الحالات المرضية قد تسبب هذا الاختلاف فيما بعد.

سبب التهاب القزحية
الكدمات: حيث تتسبب الكدمات للعين في بعض الأحيان حدوث التهاب لقزحية العين . يكون التهاب القزحية في بعض الأحيان مصاحبا لبعض الأمراض مثل مرض تشمع العمود الفقري والمسمى باللغة العربية التهاب الفقار القسطي ankylosing spondylitis, و متلازمة ريتر Reiter syndrome, و مرض اللحمانية Sarcoidosis, و مرض التهابات القولون المزمنة inflammatory bowel disease, و الصدفية psoriasis . 

أما الأسباب المعدية Infectious causes فقد تشمل داء لايم Lyme disease, و الدرن tuberculosis, و مرض داء القطط toxoplasmosis, و الزهري syphilis, و فيروس العقبول البسيط Herpes simplex virus, و فيروس الحزام الناري herpes zoster virus.

أعراض التهاب القزحية
تبدأ الأعراض سريعا في العادة وفي الغالب أيضا ما تصيب عين واحدة وقد تشمل كل الأعراض التالية أو بعضها:*​
<LI dir=rtl>*ألم بالعين أو بمنطقة الحاجب .*​<LI dir=rtl>*زيادة الدموع بالعين .*​<LI dir=rtl>*زيادة الألم بالعين عند التعرض للضوء .*​<LI dir=rtl>*احمرار العين وخاصة في الجزء المجاور للقزحية .*​
*تضيق حدقة العين .*​
*ويعتبر الالتهاب القزحي من حالات الطوارئ الطبية والتي نحتاج فيها لمتابعة وعناية المتخصصين .



*
*
متى نبحث عن العناية الطبية*​
<LI dir=rtl>*عند الشعور بزغللة بالرؤية Blurred vision .*​<LI dir=rtl>*عند الشعور بألم بالعين وخاصة الذي يزداد عند التعرض للضوء الساطع bright light .*​
*احمرار العين بالقرب من القزحية .*​
*تشخيص التهاب القزحية*​
<LI dir=rtl>*يتم التأكد من التشخيص بعد فحص العين بمنظار خاص slit lamp, والذي يمكن من الرؤية المجهرية للعين وذلك الفحص يمكن الطبيب من رؤية كرات دم بيضاء white blood cells وجسيمات من البروتين particles of protein في السائل المحيط بالقزحية aqueous humor .*​<LI dir=rtl>*كما أن وضع مخدر موضعي بالعين المصابة لا يسبب زوال الألم بالعين المصابة .*​
*وأيضا فإن تسليط ضوء قوى Shining light على العين السليمة يسبب ألما للعين المصابة , وذلك حيث أن كلا حدقتي العين يضيقا وليس حدقة العين المسلط عليها الضوء فقط هي التي تتضيق كاستجابة للضوء المسلط . *​
*مضاعفات التهاب القزحية
يجب الاهتمام بالعلاج والمتابعة لتلافى المضاعفات وأهمها:*​
<LI dir=rtl>*قد يحدث التصاقات بالقزحية مما يسبب زيادة ضغط السائل داخل العين Glaucoma .*​<LI dir=rtl>*قد يحدث تصلب لعدسة العين - الكتاراكت ، الساد (المياه البيضاء) Cataract .*​
*قد يعانى المريض من حدوث الذبابة الطائرة floaters و الانفصال الشبكي Retinal detachment .*​
*علاج التهاب القزحية
يصف الطبيب العلاج والذي يأخذه المريض بالمنزل وتكون الزيارات المتتالية لأخصائي العيون ضرورية للمتابعة . ويجب تنفيذ العلاج بدقة كما هو موصوف . ويجب استعمال نضارة معتمة dark glasses لتلافي الألم الذي يسببه التعرض للضوء .*
*
و تستخدم الأدوية المسكنة للتخفيف من الألم . كما تستخدم قطرات توضع بالعين للعلاج وتخفيف الألم . و يصف الطبيب في هذه الحالات قطرات موسعة لحدقة العين و بالتالي تساعد هذه القطرات في استرخاء العضلة المتقلصة و الموجودة بالقزحية مما يسبب شعور بالراحة .*
*
قد يصف الطبيب قطرات تحتوى على مستحضر الإستيرويد Steroid eye drops وذلك عندما لا يكون السبب في الالتهاب فيروسي وتساعد هذه القطرات في علاج الالتهاب .*
*
في حالة عدم الاستجابة للعلاج خلال أسبوع قد يصف الطبيب مركبات الإسترويد بالفم steroid pills أو بالحقن الموضعي steroid injections .

المتابعة*​
<LI dir=rtl>*يجب المتابعة مع المتخصص في أمراض العيون لكل حالات التهاب القزحية .*​<LI dir=rtl>*في حالة ما يكون السبب هو الكدمات فإن هذه الحالات تشفى خلال أسبوع أو أسبوعين أما في الحالات الأخرى فإن التهاب القزحية يستمر أسابيع وربما شهور حتى يشفى .*​<LI dir=rtl>*الحالات التي تكون بسبب عدوى تشفى بعلاج العدوى .*​
*الحالات التي تصاحب الأمراض المزمنة مثل اللحمانية وتشمع العمود الفقري فإنها قد تكون مزمنة chronic و متكررة recurrent وفي مثل هذه الحالات يشجع أطباء العيون أخذ قطرات تحتوى على مستحضر الإستيرويد عند بداية عودة الأعراض والعلامات .*​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

*الجهاز الدمعي Lacrimal system
كيف يعمل في تناغم عجيب؟!
المصدر: مجلة كلينك
* 
*تخلق الله الإنسان فأحسن خلقه وجعل لكل عضو من جسم الإنسان وظيفة خاصة به ولو تأملنا دقة الله في صنعه ولو تفكرنا قليلا في كيفية إحكام الله في خلقه لعجزنا عن أن نقبل إلا أن نسجد لله خاضعين شاكرين نعمائه وعطائه..
جهاز صغير يعمل بدقة متناهية وتناسق عجيب في الأداء.. الجهاز الدمعي.. شيء عجيب.. غدة دمعية في طرف العين الخارجي ثم فتحتان دقيقتان في نهاية كل جفن من ناحية الأنف يخرج من كل فتحة قناة رفيعة تلتقيان في الكيس الدمعي في أعلى الأنف.. ثم فتحة من الكيس الدمعي من أسفله تفتح على الأنف من الداخل.. خلق الله هذا الجهاز الدقيق العجيب ليؤدي وظيفته كما أراد الله له أن يعمل بدقة غريبة ، حيث تفرز الدموع من الغدة الدمعية ثم تسير فوق سطح المقلة وبالذات فوق القرنية في اتجاه واحد ناحية الفتحة الرفيعة الموجودة في الجفون ، لتصب في الكيس الدمعي ثم إلى الأنف عن طريق القناة الموصلة ما بين الكيس الدمعي والأنف..*






*نظام دقيق يؤدي عملا عظيما لتظل العين رطبة والقرنية الشفافة الصافية رطبة لتؤدي وظيفتها بشفافية وصفاء.. ولو نظرت بدقة إلى هذا الجهاز العجيب لعرفت حكمة الخالق في خلقه ، ولو حللت الدموع التي تفرز لوجدت العجب في تكوينها وفي أداء وظيفتها ، ثم إن هذا الجهاز الدمعي يعمل في تناغم عجيب بحيث إن كمية الدموع التي تفرز ثم تمر فوق سطح العين.. ثم الكمية نفسها تدخل في فتحات القنوات الدمعية في طريقها إلى الأنف مرورا بالكيس الدمعي.. وأي خلل وظيفي في الأداء في أي جزء من هذا الجهاز العجيب ينتج عنه أمراض كثيرة ـ سنأتي على ذكرها قريبا ـ ثم إن قدرة الخالق العظيم كما نظم الكون بحكمته فقد نظم جسم الإنسان بحكمته ، فجعل القيادة العليا في مخ الإنسان ، ولذلك فإن الجهاز الدمعي يخضع لهذه القيادة العليا ، التي تمده بالأوامر والتوجيهات من خلال الأعصاب والشرايين التي تصل إلى هذا الجهاز العجيب ، وبما أن أحاسيس الإنسان ومشاعره وعواطفه لا تدخل تحت هذه القيادة ، ولكن لها قيادة خاصة وأيضا في مخ الإنسان ، قيادة خاصة تتحكم في مشاعره وعواطفه ، ومن هنا تجد الدموع الغزيرة التي تحدث في الحزن أو الفرح أو البكاء أو الغضب أو الانفعال لأي من الأسباب التي تمس مشاعر الإنسان وعواطفه.*

*بعد هذه المقدمة ننتقل إلى ما يحدث إن حدث خلل خلقي في أي جزء من هذا الجهاز أدى إلى خلل في أدائه الوظيفي ، أولها الشكوى من كثرة الدموع عند نسبة كبيرة من الأطفال حديثي الولادة ، ثم يصاحبها إفرازات صديدية أحيانا ، وهي ظاهرة منتشرة ، وأسبابها في معظم الأحيان إما ضيق في فتحات القنوات الدمعية التي تتلقى الدموع بعد انسيابها على قرنية العين من الغدة الدمعية ، وإما انسداد في هذه الفتحات وغالبا ما تكون هي الفتحة الموجودة في الجفن السفلي.. في هذه الحالة تتجمع الدموع في العين بكثرة ومع وجود الغبار المعلق في جو الغرفة تتكون الإفرازات السميكة التي في معظم الأحيان لا يوجد فيها بكتريا ولكن من الغبار فقط ، هذه الظاهرة أو هذا النوع من الخلل في الجهاز الدمعي في نسبة كبيرة منه يزول مع نمو الطفل حيث ينمو كل شيء فيه بما فيها الفتحات والقنوات الدمعية نفسها ، وتزول المشكلة ، ولكن أحيانا في بعض الحالات تظل المشكلة قائمة وهي كثرة الدموع والإفرازات السميكة حتى بعد مرحلة كاملة من النمو (حوالي السنة الأولى) في هذه الحالة تكون قد تكونت التصاقات داخل القنوات الدمعية وبدأت بحجز الدموع ومنعها من المرور الطبيعي إلى الأنف ، في هذه الحالة هناك إجراء عملي يتم وهو بسيط جدا وسنتكلم عنه في فقرة العلاج لما سنذكره ، وما ذكرناه يحدث للأطفال حديثي الولادة حتى عمر السنتين ، ثم نأتي إلى خلل آخر يصيب الجهاز الدمعي وهو تكرار انسداد القناة الدمعية عند الكبار من سن البلوغ حتى السن المتقدم (15-60) وهذا ينتج أيضا إما عن تخلف هذه المشكلة منذ الطفولة أو نتيجة التهابات متكررة في الجهاز الدمعي ينتج عنها انسداد في القناة الدمعية وتتجمع الدموع في العين ، وأيضا عند حدوث التهابات متكررة في الكيس الدمعي وهي أحيانا التهابات حادة يتم علاجها أو التهابات متكررة تتحول إلى التهاب مزمن وتليف في الكيس الدمعي ، كل ذلك يسبب كثرة الدموع في العين وعدم انسيابها في مجراها الطبيعي..*​*كل ما سبق نتحدث فيه عن كثرة أو غزارة الدموع في العين وأسبابها في الأعمار المختلفة ، وهي وإن كانت حالة تسبب التعب والانزعاج من كثرة الدموع وكأي شيء كما يقال (إن زاد عن حده انقلب إلى ضده). ورغم ذلك فكثرة الدموع تعتبر نعمة كبيرة عكس قلة الدموع ، فهذا نوع لا نقول خطير جدا ولكنه أكثر ألما وخطورة من كثرة الدموع وما يحدث فيه من مضاعفات خطيرة لا تقارن به كثرة الدموع وهو في قليل من الأحيان مرتبط بقلة إفراز الغدة الدمعية للكمية المفروضة من الدموع بسبب أمراض أو أورام تقلل من إفرازها للدموع ولكن في معظم الأحيان يكون بسبب التعرض للأجواء المختلفة التي تسبب جفاف العين وهو شيء قد يكون بسيطا في أعراضه وعلاجه ، وقد يكون خطيرا في أعراضه ومضاعفاته وأيضا في علاجه , ولكن لأن الله الخالق العظيم خلق كل شيء بحكمته وعظمته وجعل لكل عضو في الجسم وظيفة تؤدى عملها كما وضعه الله لها ، فإن ما سبق من خلل في زيادة وكثرة الدموع وأسبابها أو من نقص وجفاف في الدموع وأسبابه جعل في عقل الإنسان وتفكيره هداية لعلاج هذه الأسباب كما سيأتي.**
ولنبدأ بالنظر إلى بداية أسباب كثرة الدموع عند حديثي الولادة والأطفال حتى سنة من العمر أو سنتين ، وكما قلنا إنها ضيق أو انسداد في فتحة القناة الدمعية والعادة أن نستعمل كمادات الماء الدافئ وليس الحار على العين بانتظام وذلك لتساعد فتحة القناة الدمعية الضيقة لتبقى مفتوحة ولتزيل أي إفرازات موجودة على الفتحة أو في العين وتقلل من احتقان وضيق الفتحة والقناة الدمعية ويعطي طريقا سالكا للدموع لتنساب في مجراها الطبيعي ونستعمل التدليك الدائري البسيط في زاوية العين فوق منطقة الكيس الدمعي ليساعد على بقاء الفتحة والقناة سالكتين ، واستعمال قطرة مضاد حيوي في حالة وجود إفراز سميك قد يكون بسبب التهاب ناتج عن كثرة الدموع ووجودهما المستمر ، ويستمر هذا النوع من العلاج فترة طويلة مع ملاحظة كمية الدموع هل قلت أم بقيت كما هي ، وفي معظم الحالات وحتى نهاية السنة الأولى من العمر ومع نمو القناة الدمعية وبالتالي اتساع فتحة القناة تنتهي معاناة الطفل والأهل من هذا العارض وتسير الأمور سيرا طبيعيا وتجري الرياح بما تشتهي السفن ، وتسير الدموع من منبعها إلى مصبها في الطريق الذي أراد الله لها أن تسير فيه سيرا طبيعيا..**
وقد يحدث هذا في أي شهر بعد الولادة حتى نهاية السنة الأولى وليس هناك قانون أو تحديد ثابت عند جميع الأطفال فالبعض بعد شهر أو شهرين أو.. أو.. حتى نهاية العام.. والآن وقد بلغ المولود عامه الأول ومازالت المشكلة قائمة.. في هذه الحالة تكون قد حدثت التصاقات بسيطة داخل القناة الدمعية ويلزمها تدخل بسيط بآلة بسيطة تدخل داخل هذه القناة من فتحتها وبحركة محسوبة القوة يجري تسليك القناة من هذه الالتصاقات ليعود المجرى إلى طبيعته وتناسب خلاله الدموع وتنتهي المعاناة وقد يحتاج إلى إعادة هذا الإجراء أكثر من مرة ولكن ليس في فترات قريبة وهو إجراء آمن سليم ليس له أي مضاعفات ونحتاج إليه في نسبة بسيطة لا تتعدى 10% من جميع الأطفال الذين يعانون من كثرة الدموع للأسباب التي ذكرناها والآن بالنسبة إلى البالغين والكبار فإن الأسباب في كثرة الدموع هي نفسها انسداد القناة الدمعية أو تليف في الكيس الدمعي ناتج عن تكرار الالتهابات به ، والعلاج هنا لابد من عملية تسليك القناة الدمعية حيث الالتصاقات الموجودة في القناة هي السد الرئيسي أمام انسياب الدموع في مجراها الطبيعي ، وقد ينجح هذا الإجراء إن كان هذا هو السبب فعلا ، وعندما تظل الدموع كما هي ، معنى ذلك أن التليف الموجود في القناة الدمعية وأيضا في الكيس الدمعي في هذه الحالة لابد من تدخل جراحي وهو استئصال الكيس الدمعي مع القناة وتوصيل الدموع مباشرة إلى الأنف عن طريق القناة الموصلة من الكيس إلى الأنف.**
وهناك أنواع مختلفة من العمليات الجراحية حسب تقرير الطبيب في هذه الحالة.. أما عن الجانب الآخر من المشكلة وأقصد قلة وندرة الدموع في العين.. فهذه أيضا لها أسباب كثيرة أهمها الجو الجاف الذي يسبب جفاف العين وهي ظاهرة منتشرة بكثرة في بلدان الشرق الأوسط وأيضا التيارات الهوائية والغبار والمكيفات وهذا يحدث عند بعض الناس ممن عندهم استعداد لهذا وأحيانا تكون الحالة بسيطة ويمكن علاجها بالقطرات والمراهم التي تسبب ترطيبا للعين والقرنية بالذات وهذه تستعمل على فترات طويلة وأحيانا يكون الجفاف شديدا ولا يعطي كمية الدموع الموجودة مع استعمال العلاجات السابقة الترطيب اللازم للعين والقرنية.. في هذه الحالة يمكن كي فتحة القناة الدمعية لإغلاق الطريق أمام كمية الدموع القليلة الموجودة والمفرزة من الغدة الدمعية كل ذلك حسب رأي الطبيب المعالج وحسب الحالة نفسها وأحيانا توضع صمامات معينة في فتحة القناة الدمعية لتنظيم انسياب الدموع من العين في اتجاه الكيس الدمعي والأنف.. كل ذلك تقديرا من الطبيب المعالج وأحيانا يكون الجفاف شديدا لدرجة أنه يكون جزءا من مرض عام يصيب أجزاء مختلفة من الجسم. وفي هذه الحالة تصيب القرنية والملتحمة بدرجة كبيرة ولا ينفع معها استعمال الدموع الصناعية والمراهم بدرجة كافية ، وفي هذه الحالة لابد من عرضها على الطبيب المختص وبعد هذا كله لا ننسى الدموع الغزيرة التي تحدث نتيجة انفعالات معينة من الحزن أو الفرح ، هذا كله خارج نطاق التغطية المرضية ولكن يخضع لإفرازات تحدث في الجسم وتؤثر في الغدة الدمعية الأساسية وأيضا بعض الغدد الدمعية الأمامية وتجعلها تعمل بصورة غير طبيعية نتيجة تأثير إفراز هذه المواد من الجهاز العصبي اللاإرادي الذي لا يتحكم في مراكز المخ المختلفة وما قيل عن دموع التماسيح التي يهتم بها الجنس الرقيق اللطيف فهي تهم ظالمة جائرة فلم تكن المرأة يوما تمساحا ولم يكن التمساح أبدا يتأثر بالحزن أو الفرح..**
كل ما سبق شيء ضئيل من علم عظيم للخالق العظيم الذي خلق كل شيء وقدره تقديرا وأحسن خلق كل شيء في إعجاز رباني كبير.

*د. محمد الشربيني
دكتوراه في طب وجراحة العيون
مدير مستشفى هادي
ورئيس قسم العيون


----------



## marmora jesus (19 فبراير 2010)

لعيون صحية حيوية لماعة مشرقة 
من إحدى أهم الحواس الخمس التي أنعم الله علينا بها هي 
حاسة البصر.
وقبل أن نستعرض معآ طرق العناية بالعين يجب علينا فهم ثلاثة حقائق مهمة عن العين.
وهذه الحقائق هي :
1_إن 25% من الطاقة التي يحصل عليها الجسم بالغذاء 
تستهلكها العينان والمخ معا.
وسبب ذلك هو اتصال العين بالمخ، 
واحتياجهما معاً لمقدار كبير من الطاقة.
فمن العين تخرج ملايين الموجات الكهربائية عن طريق العصب البصري للمخ.
2_ أن عيون الإنسان في هذا الزمان أصبحت متعبة ومرهقة،
بسبب كثرة الأعمال والدراسة والسهر وغيرها من مشاغل الدنيا.
3_ بدون التغذية السليمة لن يؤدي الطريق البصري إلى المخ وظيفته بفاعلية 
وبالتالي يضعف الإبصار تدريجيآ مع مرور الزمن
إذن الأساس في العناية يكمن وراء التغذية الصحيحة.
وهنا ينصح أطباء العيون بتناول الأطعمة التي تحوتي على:
فيتامين(أ) و فيتامين(ب) والزنك والحديد والنحاس والمغنيسوم
وهذه كلها متوفره بكثرة في الأغذية التالية:
1_ اللبن. 2_ المكسرات. 3_ البطاطا.
4_ السبانخ. 5_ البازيلاء. 6_الكبدة.
7_ الاسماك. 8_ الجزر. 9_ اللحوم الحمراء.
10_ الحبوب والبقوليات.
ولكي نحصل على عيون مشرقة لماعة تشع النظارة منها
نحذركم من تناول السكريات والدهنيات والنشويات ومحاولة تجنبها
قدر المستطاع.​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جيسوس

على المعلومة القيمة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا جيسوس​
> 
> على المعلومة القيمة دى​
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------

